# FYI: Barstool Sports



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Was listening to Ordway and Co. on WEEI a little while ago and they were saying that the Barstool Sports website posted a naked picture of Tom Brady's son. For the time being, I'm staying away from that site. Just thought I'd give the heads up.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yawn just read the post on barstool, listened to tge show and read the rebuttal.

it was a blog posted with TMZ pictures of giselle and their kid playing naked on the beach with a funny blog about it. 

Such a non story. Barstool as well as every major celebrity site had the pics up, the stool just made the joke and the big show ran with it. I dont get it, if this bothers people that much you should probably ban together throw out your "smells like teen spirit" album with the baby wee wee on it asap


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Wasn't sure what was going on. Just wanted to pass it on. Didn't want anybody's ip address to be associated with viewing kiddie porn. Thanks for the info.

---------- Post added at 23:02 ---------- Previous post was at 22:03 ----------

(NECN: Josh Brogadir, Boston, MA) - The story blew up this afternoon: a naked photo posted of Tom Brady and Gisele Bundchen's son Benjamin on the website Barstoolsports.com, and the guy who posted the photo and the blog post is defending himself.

Dave Portnoy, known by the site's legions of followers as El Presidente, says he had every right to do this and thought it was funny, playing into the website's theme - which is comedic, in a sophomoric way.

The photos came from paparazzi and were shot in Costa Rica - many of the photos were of the Patriots star quarterback's supermodel wife Gisele Bundchen.

Those were also posted on the website.

Barstool Sports posts naked photo of Tom Brady's son


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

No i understand CC.

I was arguing with a buddy about it today and i saw the post about 5 min after the discussion.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*AG Coakley: It was 'right result' for blogger to remove naked pictures of Tom Brady's*

Massachusetts State Police troopers visited David Portnoy, a Boston sports blogger, on Friday and asked him to take down an Internet posting showing naked photos of Patriots star Tom Brady's toddler son.
"We went to see Mr. Portnoy and asked if he would be willing to remove it. He was, and we're grateful for that," Attorney General Martha Coakley said today. "We think that was the right result, and in light of all of that, we believe that the matter is closed."
A firestorm erupted last week after Portnoy on Thursday posted pictures of the toddler naked on a beach in Costa Rica, along with questionable language
Portnoy, who runs the Barstool Sports blog, said in a posting that the two troopers who visited him "were friendly, non threatening and basically just said they were getting lots of complaints from the lunatic fringe ... and it would be in the best interest of everybody involved if I'd just take them down."

Blogger takes down naked pictures of Tom Brady's son from Metro Desk


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: AG Coakley: It was 'right result' for blogger to remove naked pictures of Tom Bra*

Just curious if the outraged masses are also going after the upteen other websites that published the pics. Anyone who has ever read BS knows it's a frat boy sense of crude humor. Much ado about nothing. On a side note wtf is up with his mother Giselle Bunchen? Granted that other countries have a laid back attitude when it comes to nudity but not everyone is a Supermodel married to a star athlete. She knows the paparazzi follows her everywhere and will take every pic possible of her and/or her child whenever possible. While BS may have crossed the proverbial line she served up the pics on a silver platter to those willing to exploit or mock them.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

YAAAAWWWWNNN, this non story hasn't gone away yet?

The only thing I'm mad about is that Portnoy looks like he succumbed to the pressure from Marsha's office. I'm sure the kid is going to grow up just fine with a Superbowl Champ Dad and multi-millionaire Mother.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Theres a couple good interviews with from Portnoy on Stern and NPR, if anyones interested. Here's the link its through barstool.

Bar Interview Links


----------

